# Ostia Antica questions



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alrighty here goes,

While discussing pros and cons of the Roma Pass I was introduced to the idea of visiting Ostia Antica, an archaelogical site very close to Roma.

From a quick google search I find that it is an archaelogical site and served as a harbour city for ancient Rome.

Now my boyfriend is a great fan of ruins, old buildings, imposing structures and basically anything to do with monuments.

This site looks like it would indeed make a decent side trip from Rome. 

Now for my questsions- we get to Rome on 18th Afternoon and leave on 22nd early morning. So really speaking we only have all of 19th, 20th and 21st to explore this great city.

How long does it take to get to Ostia Antica from Rome city centre? Entry fees to the site? Does Roma pass take you all the way to the site?

Also, some realistic timelines about whether or not we can do the Colosseum, Capitoline museums and Ostia Antica all in one day, say if we started at 8 AM???

Thank you for all your help in advance


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok I found a few price options. it says full price 10 euros , Reduced ticket 6 euros.... So do EU citizens under 25 apply to reduced ticket? And does having the ROma pass put us on the reduced ticket list or is this site not included in that?

Thanks again


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, the Roma Pass will entitle you to the reduced entry fee (or, you can use one of your two free entries for Ostia Antica, but I wouldn't necessarily recommend that).

To get to Ostia Antica, go to the Metro station on the lower level of Termini and take the Linea B train towards Laurentina. Get off at the Piramide station and switch to the train heading towards Lido. Take this train to the Ostia Antica stop. The entire journey should take about 45 minutes; sorry about my earlier misstatement of the time. The trip is free with your Roma Pass.

Exit the station at Ostia Antica and look out slightly to the right where you will see a tall footbridge spanning a highway. Walk over the footbridge and follow the signs to the Ostia Antica entrance. I don't recall exactly, but it is perhaps a 15 minute walk. Once inside the park, don't get discouraged by the initial path - when you reach the amphitheater take some time to sit there and ponder the past, then continue on as the most interesting parts of the site are about to begin. 

Do be sure to take along a litre of drinking water as there are not many opportunities to refresh yourself once in the park!

As to your schedule, I do think all can be done in one day. Start out early for Ostia Antica; it opens at 0830, so be on the subway by 0730 or 0800 at the latest if possible. Plan to spend about half of your day there.

On the return trip, don't go all the way to Termini; get off at the Colosseo station instead (it's a few stops before Termini). Do the Colosseum and be sure to go through the nearby Foro Romano (really, do not miss this!).

From here, you can walk to the Capitolini which closes at 2000 with last entry permitted at 1900. Nearly all Italian museums are closed on Mondays, so keep that in mind.

Some useful links:

ricksteves . com "Ostia Antica" page
museicapitolini . org
wikipedia . org "Roman_Forum" page

(sorry, I still have problems posting links here)


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome! so discounted entries it is! Will definitely not use it as one of the free options as the Capitolini Museiums and Colloseum are both quite expensive and hence they will definitely be my two free sites.

And thanks a lot for the detailed explaination on how to do all three in one day! That was very kind of you.

We are in Rome Thursday , Friday and Saturday full days so I am glad we miss the Monday closures! thanks for the info anyway.

I think we will do Colloseum, Foro Romano, Capitolini and good walk around Rome city centre on day 1. Day 2 will be dedicated to the vatican city and continuing that walk around the free sites/museums of Rome and day 3 will put aside for Ostia Antica as I have just found out they have a private beach nearby where I would love to spend the evening!!!


----------

